# 52 Schwinn B6



## Steve S. (Aug 3, 2017)

I've owned this old bike for over 30 yrs now, was a $10 yard sale pick up back in the mid 80's. It has really went thru alot of changes in that time. After the initial purchase, a friend & I spraycanned it bright red, put some red tires with whitewalls on it & rode it on Daytona beach (the girls loved it!). In the mid 90's it followed me to TN & when my shop was built restored the bike. This was still "pre computer" for me as I was a holdout & late bloomer to the internet so information was at a minimum. Other than the seat & some striping that should have been there, it was pretty close.





Bike pretty much stayed that way until a fire in 2010 that took out the shop, so shoved what was left in the shed until recently when we started contemplating a move. I've been selling off 30+ yrs worth of collections & decided to sell the bike. Some of you may have seen it on CL & Ebay.




well, it sold. Guess the guy heard what he wanted to hear over the phone instead of what I was telling him & thought he could wash/wax & have a fully restored bike at a bargain price. A week later, I had the bike back, & was out of pocket $150, so just decided to keep it & fix it up again. I cleaned all the chrome, stripped/epoxy primed all the parts that the paint was bad on & bought a ratty seat for $10 on ebay & restored it. Currently, this is how it sits, although the mailman just delivered new tires & pedals so it will at least be sitting on rubber this evening.




View attachment 654621


----------



## Steve S. (Aug 3, 2017)

heres a before/after on the seat:


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 3, 2017)

Sounds like the old klunker that just wont die lives, lives of many colors. [grin]

Yet what's it doing wit that thar prewar fork? and where's the serial numbers at? if on bottom bracket, maybe it's actually a 48 too.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Aug 3, 2017)

Jeff54 said:


> Sounds like the old klunker that just wont die lives, lives of many colors. [grin]
> 
> Yet what's it doing wit that thar prewar fork? and where's the serial numbers at? if on bottom bracket, maybe it's actually a 48 too.




Postwar used a braced truss fork as well.


----------



## Steve S. (Aug 3, 2017)

I have a NOS top bracket for the truss rods when I find a set. Serial # is down on the lower left bracket & computes out to 52. 

It is on tires now & rideable.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 3, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Postwar used a braced truss fork as well.



 Yeah but what's the cut off time. As that's why, because he said 1952, I just happen to know there's some  cross on the 48 and 52 serial numbers. So, on drop out would be 52.

Did Schwinn issue that fork only on the 52 Autocycle? If so, original fork, then it's the only b-6 made with it and Steve's bike is I.D-ed


----------



## Steve S. (Aug 3, 2017)

Heres the #


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 4, 2017)

Jeff54 said:


> Yeah but what's the cut off time. As that's why, because he said 1952, I just happen to know there's some  cross on the 48 and 52 serial numbers. So, on drop out would be 52.
> 
> Did Schwinn issue that fork only on the 52 Autocycle? If so, original fork, then it's the only b-6 made with it and Steve's bike is I.D-ed
> 
> View attachment 654722




I think Geoff Greene in the heavyweight book says '54 as the last year for that fork. V/r Shawn


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 21, 2017)

I always see these forks listed as "pre-war"... is there a difference between pre and post war forks or are they just being incorrect?


----------

